# Ate way too much....LAXATIVES??



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

I binged tonight and feel awful. I got this idea....what if I take a laxative? Would that relieve me? I ate all the wrong foods and I'm worried that I'll be paying for it for a while. That's why I thought maybe I could get rid of it quick with laxatives. What do you think? PLEASE help


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

A laxative might help you get rid of the food, and it might stop some of the discomfort... but remeber, laxatives aren't always pain-free experiences!! A suppository might help also, to get rid of the food and any excess gas it has caused.Good luck!


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

A laxative might help you get rid of the food, and it might stop some of the discomfort... but remeber, laxatives aren't always pain-free experiences!! A suppository might help also, to get rid of the food and any excess gas it has caused.Good luck!


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

maybe it's just me, but i'd just let your body deal with it instead of taking a laxative and possibly making it worse! a laxitive is not quite the same to a person with IBS as it is to a 'normal' person.. least IMHO..


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

maybe it's just me, but i'd just let your body deal with it instead of taking a laxative and possibly making it worse! a laxitive is not quite the same to a person with IBS as it is to a 'normal' person.. least IMHO..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people with eating disorders do find that taking large amounts of laxatives will clean them out and get rid of the binge, but it really isn't a healthy way to deal with it.The discomfort should be temporary. If it is the stomach (upper GI) that feels bad the problem should be gone in a few hours. Typically that is when people feel the most discomfort from bingeing (the I can't believe I ate the whole thing). Peptobismol or something like that may make you feel better or it may not.Once it gets into the intestines it will be spread out by the action of it being moved around and it shouldn't bother you.Taking enough laxatives to force the food through your system NOW rather than letting nature take it's cours may cause a great deal of discomfort rather than relieving it.At normal doses you don't speed things through the GI tract much but will get rid of whatever you ate from several days ago as the stuff in your rectum is from 18-72 hours old and the laxatives stimulate the colon to push that out.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people with eating disorders do find that taking large amounts of laxatives will clean them out and get rid of the binge, but it really isn't a healthy way to deal with it.The discomfort should be temporary. If it is the stomach (upper GI) that feels bad the problem should be gone in a few hours. Typically that is when people feel the most discomfort from bingeing (the I can't believe I ate the whole thing). Peptobismol or something like that may make you feel better or it may not.Once it gets into the intestines it will be spread out by the action of it being moved around and it shouldn't bother you.Taking enough laxatives to force the food through your system NOW rather than letting nature take it's cours may cause a great deal of discomfort rather than relieving it.At normal doses you don't speed things through the GI tract much but will get rid of whatever you ate from several days ago as the stuff in your rectum is from 18-72 hours old and the laxatives stimulate the colon to push that out.K.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Laxatives will probably not help. By the time one works (if it is oral), the fullness will have subsided somewhat. In addition, laxatives never get rid of food! They only get rid of waste and water. Most weight lost from laxatives is a result of water loss.When I feel this way, a brisk walk sometimes helps, It also helps to get my mind off food and into something else.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Laxatives will probably not help. By the time one works (if it is oral), the fullness will have subsided somewhat. In addition, laxatives never get rid of food! They only get rid of waste and water. Most weight lost from laxatives is a result of water loss.When I feel this way, a brisk walk sometimes helps, It also helps to get my mind off food and into something else.


----------

